# What modern steel do you like?



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I wouldn't know where to start, but here are two I lust for.

Casati Campionissimo. http://www.cc-sanwa.com/578-6.html

Pelizzoli Corsa GP. http://www.pelizzoliworld.com/products/


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*anything with Columbus..*

@High Gear, 

I believe the Casati is a Deda tube frameset? 
Pelizzoli should be Columbus though..

Personally, still loving the Merckx MX Leader, in Columbus Max (though sadly will be selling it soon due to a wrong framesize)

i've collected quite a few steel framesets lately, Columbus SLX (Rossin Professional), DT15V Gilco (Colnago Master), Columbus Nemo (Tommasini Tecno), and i'm in the midst of requesting a custom builder to build me a proper fully Max tube, lugged frameset. 

below are my current steel "collections"


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Yes, most riders really like the MX Leader. This tubeset was made for large or strong riders. I doubt one will get any flex in the BB hammering up any hill with that frame under them. I especially like the ride quality of Columbus EL or EL-OS. I don't see it on their site anymore. I wonder if the Mini-Max took over for the EL, same material, Nivicrom...


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

Not sure if you're aware but Columbus actually re-launch the Max and Mini Max tubeset recently.

never rode on the EL-OS before but heard great things about it..


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I like the Pelizzoli, but if I had to buy a modern steel frame today I think I would go for the Tommasini Tecno and have the fork threaded for a quil stem.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Maverick you like the same size frames as me...have you been bidding against me on EBay? :nono:

Love that Tommasini, but like Pelizzoli more, he's more of a character, the Pegoretti of an earlier generation.

The BB shell on that Rossin is the best BB ever. Have you ever seen a Rossin Prestige, made out of eight sided Tange Prestige?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

When you say modern steel, what do you mean? The contemporary alloys available today, which, at the top end, limit you to a few builders, and mostly custom, at that.

My newest steel is Columbus Ultra Foco, still a generation behind what is available today. I like it on the proper road,. By proper, I mean smooth.

If I'm riding on frost heaved chip seal, SL is about perfect.

It's more the builder than the tubing, IME. If he was particularly happy that day yours was built, all the better.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

zmudshark said:


> When you say modern steel, what do you mean? The contemporary alloys available today, which, at the top end, limit you to a few builders, and mostly custom, at that.
> 
> My newest steel is Columbus Ultra Foco, still a generation behind what is available today. I like it on the proper road,. By proper, I mean smooth.
> 
> ...


I mean if you were to purchase today.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@Cinello82220, 

Nope most of my framesets are from actual shops rather than eBay, with the exception
of the Rossin Professional. 
The Rossin BB lugs is definitely something, though I've never seen the Prestige lugs. 

Any pics to share?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

These are from an EBay auction, I've only ever seen two of them. I think only one batch of them was made. Typical Rossin attention to detail, shaped seatstays, giant BB shell, beautiful socket style dropouts. The main tubes are also profiled, it's barely visible in the pics.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I like the stainless steels: Reynolds 953, Columbus XCr, and KVA.

My 61cm 953 frame is five years old, weighs 1650g, is an incredibly comfortable ride (for me), and will last several lifetimes.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

If you're talking something currently being made, it would likely be a toss up between a Pegoretti Day is Done and a Hampsten Strada Bianca (lugged version). 



Cinelli 82220 said:


> The BB shell on that Rossin is the best BB ever.


Check out the BB on this Somec over on eBay, I think it's the coolest one I've ever seen. If that only fit.....


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@Cinello82220

that's definitely one of the best looking Rossin I've come across so far.
correct me if I'm wrong, but the toptubes looks to be Gilco tubes, similar as a Master.

Rossin BB is great looking, even more on the Prestige! envy !!
on a side note, the Rossin Professional in SLX is rather porky ad approx 2030 gr for the frame and 622 gr on the fork. I guess one reason is due to the heavier than normal BB lugs..

on a side note...
Anyone here with knowledge able to discern between a Pelizzoli and Pegoretti?
Both are Italian but a Pegoretti cost so much more than a Pelizzoli.

Edit: Flipped the frameset over and realized that my Rossin Professional shares a pretty much exact BB as the Prestige.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

I like my super steel, well close enough;


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

Maverick said:


> on a side note...
> Anyone here with knowledge able to discern between a Pelizzoli and Pegoretti?


Yes. I'm not sure it's really a fair comparison though as they aren't made from the same tubeset.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Here's some shot of my Prestige. It is rare, but there are some out there. This one came straight from Italy and has Italian threads in both the BB and fork.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Look at the pentagon brake boss on the fork crown!


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is my Pelizzoili in the paint shop. I can hardly wait!


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

BryanSayer said:


> Here is my Pelizzoili in the paint shop. I can hardly wait!


Nice dropouts!


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

High Gear said:


> Nice dropouts!


Yup, and they did the seat stay cluster just for me. I have the parts at my house, waiting for delivery of the frame.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@BryanSayer

that's one heck of a frameset got there!! 

do remember to share pics of the frameset/fork upon receiving it :thumbsup:

btw, are those Columbus SL tubes?


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

Maverick said:


> @BryanSayer
> 
> btw, are those Columbus SL tubes?


I doubt they are SL tubes, as I am overweight. I think they may be MAX or something. I just sent them some specifications and my weight and told them to pick the appropriate tubes. The top tube is relatively short, since I am old and fat.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*I like this...*

Modern De Rosa


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

mriddle said:


> Modern De Rosa


Now that is a perfect specimen of a modern steel bike. I even think the carbon fork and threadless stem look fantastic!


----------

